# CSX



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure if anybody owns or follows this US rail but I have owned this one for quite some time with a post split ACB of under $7. Here is the announcement of the 3-1 split for those who are interested. Today's close is $31.56

CSX Corporation - CSX Announces Stock Split

Like most others I don't see splits as much more then adjusting numbers. There is often a temporary bump in price post split but long term makes little difference.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I have looked at US rail, and the one that looked best in my estimation it turns out you cant buy. BNSF is wholly owned by Mr. Buffett. I do own CN and CP, and mostly add incrementally on dips. I hold them in non reg for the dividend income tax credit. Should tax policy change, then owning foreign transportation assets could make more sense. 

On the foreign front,I do own us telecoms, cable operators, and pharma, because the pool of companies in Canada in these fields is relatively small.

Yes, stock splits do happen. I usually find them when a stock value suddenly drops in my online account summary. All is good in a day or so when the correct new number of shares gets inputted by my broker.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

https://s2.q4cdn.com/859568992/files/doc_downloads/sustainability/2020-CSX-ESG-Report-final.pdf



Stock down 6% on the news.


----------

